# Show questions



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, so I want to hopefully do a couple of the local schooling shows with Aires this summer, just to give us both experience. We would only do the W/T class and maybe the trail class (since we rock at trails ). 

Anyway, I have some questions/concerns.

Hopefully, we're going to be getting an English saddle in the next week or so (there's one at my work that's priced WAY too high and if it lasts until next Thursday, it'll be $1 and I've already had two of my customers offer to buy it for me since I'm not allowed to shop where I work). The "problem" is that the saddle is a black synthetic and our bridle is dark brown/havana color. I'm not concerned about the saddle being synthetic, it's the mismatched color of the bridle and saddle that worries me. Buying a new bridle isn't in the cards, since the only black draft-sized English bridles I can find on eBay are way out of our price range (for now). Do you think it would be huge of a deal to have our tack not matching?

Also, for showing English, I have half chaps, but not tall boots. I can't find tall boots that will fit my man-calves and my feet and I most definitely can't afford $500 boots to get them to fit. Would half chaps be a problem (mine are mesh, but I can order a leather pair for showing)?

If we can't get the English saddle or it doesn't fit (I *think* it has a wide tree on it...if it's smaller than wide, it won't work, because we tried a medium-wide tree on him when he was first started under saddle this summer and almost a full hand shorter and it just perched on his withers...damned draft horse lol), then we'd have to look into Western pleasure classes, but I don't know if we could do those since he doesn't neck rein, I refuse to put him in anything harsher than a french link snaffle (but I don't think that'd be an issue 'cuz there was a lady who won the WP classes a couple of times a couple years ago when I attended as a spectator and she was using a bosal), and we have an Australian stock saddle. Unless I can find a really cheap (under $100), decent-looking western saddle that would fit Aires, I would have to use my Aussie. There's also the issue of the fact that Aires' trot is nowhere near a jog...in fact, his trot is about as fast as most WP horses' lope. lol Do you think I should even bother looking into the WP classes?

I know we can do trail classes, regardless. There was a girl a couple of years ago who did the trail class bareback. However, it's not worth trailering him almost thirty minutes just to do the trail class. We could *maybe* do the English halter classes, if it came to it, but then again, is it really worth it?

I know some of you are going to say "Well, look at the rules for the show." I did...it just says you'll place lower and have the "infraction" explained by the judge if you have improper tack...but I'm not sure if that applies to mismatched tack. We're not out to win ribbons (although it would be nice)...we're out to get experience. It also says that horses will be judged against their breed standard, NOT against each other...but how does that work with a cross breed?

Here's a list and description of the classes, BTW:
CLASS LIST

Other than trail, what do you think we'd be suitable for?

ETA: Just read the description for the English/driving halter types. It talks about open to a list of breeds, but then it says something about a halter color class that is open to all colors and they're judged 100% on color...I think we could sweep that class. ;-)


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

At the 4h shows, if you show in half chaps instead of tall boots, you just get points taken off, and you most likely won't place. But if you're just doing it for schooling, then places won't matter to you. 

As for the mismatched tack, it's frowned upon, but not illegal in shows, especially local schooling shows. They might not take points off, but they may look at it and not score you as high. 

I know I'm not a big help on the rest, but that's my input :3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

lubylol said:


> At the 4h shows, if you show in half chaps instead of tall boots, you just get points taken off, and you most likely won't place. But if you're just doing it for schooling, then places won't matter to you.
> 
> As for the mismatched tack, it's frowned upon, but not illegal in shows, especially local schooling shows. They might not take points off, but they may look at it and not score you as high.
> 
> ...


Not looking to do 4H shows (I'm too old, anyway lol). Placing would be nice, but we're more in it for the experience, really. 

The tack problem is where wishing I had a normal-sized horse comes into play. My 2.5yo is wearing a draft-sized bridle on a fairly mid-point setting right now. The cheapest black bridle I found on eBay is $75 including shipping and it's biothane (not a huge fan of biothane...our trainer has a biothane halter bridle and it's kind of "meh" in my opinion). For the western class, I think we could get away with just removing the cavesson from our English bridle. Not ideal, but it would work well enough.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Jeez, he sounds like a beast! 

And that's weird that you think you're too old! Our 4h has some 60 year olds riding still! It's pretty much open to any ages, which is great 

And I think if you wanna show at rated shows, you'd want tall boots. But like I said, chaps should be fine. 

Does anyone have a saddle you could borrow for showing? And my friend has the wintec 2000, and she shows in it with her brown colored bridle..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He is a beast. 2.5-years-old (will be three in May) and stands 16hh at the withers and 16.1-16.2hh at the butt. 

See, when I think of 4H, I think of little kids. lol Not sure if there are even any 4H horse shows in my area, to be honest. The only horse show I know of for sure is the one I linked to.

The only two people I know with English saddles have normal horses who use a medium or maybe medium wide tree. The one saddle we tried on Aires (back in around June or July when he was still 15hh) was a medium wide tree the trainer at our barn was going to let us use and it literally perched on his withers (there was a 4-5" gap between the pommel of the saddle and his withers). As for western saddles, the only person I would even consider asking is one of my friends that boards at the same barn we do, but her saddle has semi-QH bars and fits her narrow arab perfectly. We need _at least _FQHB.

Here's a pic of the hairy beastly, so you can get an idea just how huge he is.









The horse standing behind him in this one is 15.2hh and tubby as hell (he's a 16yo quarab):









Forgive the burrs...we'd stopped for lunch and Aires kept trying to roll with the saddle on and I got tired of chasing him up, so I took of his saddle...****** rolled and then I realized the corral we were in was FULL of burrs. Grrr!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

What size boot do you wear?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm comfortable in an 8 or an 8.5. However, I have a 16-16.5" calf. Played soccer and did marching band for too many years, so now my calves are huge. I have tried on every pair of tall boots I have come across at the local thrift stores and even went to the one tack store that sells English tack and clothing and NONE of them have fit (I've probably tried on a dozen different pairs of boots). When buying normal fashion boots that are tall, I have to buy at least one to two sizes bigger than I wear, just to fit my calf. I have a pair of zip up boots that are size 10s and I still have to point my toe (lengthens your calf muscle) to get the zipper up. The boots I got for Christmas are 9s and luckily only come halfway up my calf muscle or else they wouldn't fit at all...as it is, they _barely_ fit over skinny jeans.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Crud, thought I had you taken care of. Have a pair of size 8, but they don't work on jr horse girl (that'd be the daughter) bc of her calves as well. Durn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Awwww...thanks for the thought, cakemom. 

I found a pair on eBay for a good price that should fit me, but it doesn't say what size the calf are (regular or wide or ?). They look wide from the pics, but pics can be deceiving, so I contacted the seller and asked what size the calf is. Sweet price, too.
Nice Condition Size 8.5 Tall Boots | eBay


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I show in a black flex rider synthetic saddle and a dark brown bridle, looks fine and I do win classes with it. You are showing in walk/trot, half chaps are acceptable, when you move up to full classes as an adult, you will have to bite the bullet & get tall boots. For western, if your horse is under 5 yrs you can show with a bosal or a snaffle, two handed of course. Your local club has a good sized class list!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

wares, half the classes get scratched because they don't have any entrants. Or at least that's the way it used to be. I can remember one show where all but the English/driving type halter, English pleasure W/T and W/T/C, and English equitation were scratched from the morning schedule (they do English in the morning, have a thirty minute or so break for lunch, then do western in the afternoon) because no one entered. By contrast, the WP classes are usually overrun with entrants.

I emailed the seller about the tall boots I linked to (might as well bite the bullet now and get them) and asked what size the shaft was and she emailed me back to say they're 7" (or a bit more...her wording) measured front-to-back lying flat. I just don't know what that translates to in circumference. I know for sure these will fit me, I'm just not sure about bidding on them because I don't know when I'm getting my taxes back (which is what I'll be using to get whatever pair of boots I end up getting...I already filed [today] and my federal return has been accepted): eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

My biggest concern with the western class is the lack of a western saddle. I ride in an Aussie...so unless I can find a decent, cheap western saddle, I don't think they'll let me enter with an Aussie saddle in a western class...right?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No, unfortunately you need a western saddle.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If those boots will fit you, that is a very good deal. Borrow the money if you have to.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thought so. Seems like a no-brainer, I know, but that's me...no brain! lol

I'm gonna keep an eye out at the local tack shop I love. They sometimes get some really nice consignment saddles in for cheap (that's where I got my Aussie for $125).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> If those boots will fit you, that is a very good deal. Borrow the money if you have to.


No one to borrow from. All my friends are as broke as I am. lol

Actually, I was just doing the math and I should be able to get them...as long as I get my tax money before the first of February (which is when board is due).

ETA: Was just going through CL and found this saddle. It's probably too small for my big butt (need a minimum 15.5" seat), but I love that it's PINK! Couldn't we just see my big manly-man tramping around the arena in that?  http://flagstaff.craigslist.org/grd/2779546533.html


----------



## amateurhorsetrainer (Jan 19, 2012)

*Showing*

Showing is FUN...You've got to start somewhere...so piece together what you can. See if you get bit by the show bug before investing in much. I think fashion boots would be better than half chaps. I've also seen people show in tall black rubber muck boots. You don't want to stick out like a sore thumb..so try to blend in. No bright colors, safe tack. I wouldn't worry about the bridle not matching. In due time.

The biggest thing you'll want to do, since your horse may have a trot bigger/faster than your competitors, is to make sure you leave plenty of distance, and pass to the inside. As for placing, the points deducted for tack are negligible, compared to (for equitation) pattern, position, execution...and (for pleasure) way of going, manners, execution. You won't place, for example, behind someone that blew a lead, because of your attire. For the walk/trot class, you'll want a consistent pace, head carriage, and a well mannered horse. If it is a close call, the horse/rider with the more professional turn out will win.

Oh, as for rules, all judges have to default to SOME rule book, and this is usually defined by the show committee that puts on the show. For open shows, most judges use a 4-H rule book, since this accommodates for all breeds.

Good luck, will you post on this thread, how it goes? I would love to hear!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, AHT. 

The only pair of fashion boots I have that have a heel on them are cowboy boot-looking, so wouldn't work for showing English. I'd rather just get a pair now and be done with it (especially since I can afford a decent used pair right now). 

As for bright colors...we might have to get a new saddle pad, then, 'cuz ours is bright red. lol 

We're going to start working on our trot because Aires has the most amazing floating trot ever. My one problem is that you don't have to post his trot because it's so incredibly smooth. So, I usually just sit it (when we trail ride) because that's more comfortable than trying to post. The "issue" with his super smooth trot is that it's also his super fast trot. He will trot more slowly, but since he's two and such a big lummox, it's choppy and he doesn't like it any more than I do. 

One of my friends (whose barn I used to work at) wants me to try out the Gold Star shows down in Phoenix that she's taking her student to this year. The problem is that I don't have transportation for us down to Phoenix (don't have my own trailer or truck to pull a trailer with even if I could borrow a trailer) and I don't want to ask her. Phoenix is a 90 mile drive one way and is hellaciously hot during the summer. At least the local EquiStar shows that I want to do are eight miles away from the barn I board at and it doesn't get too incredibly hot here, so if I had to, I could ride to the show. 

Not sure if I'll post in this thread if we show or if I'll just start another thread. We definitely won't be attending all the shows this year (there's one on the last Saturday of every month between March and September) because I can't get that many Saturdays off. We'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## amateurhorsetrainer (Jan 19, 2012)

I would start off local, no reason to spend the extra time and money traveling so far, unless you have someone to coach you, I guess. That would be worth the travel, if you have a great learning opportunity.

As for your horse's trot, it might be helpful to think of the 3 'basic' types of trot you might be asked to demonstrate...the medium or working trot is what you enter the ring at, typically (sometimes the walk), and they might ask you to extend the trot, or collect the trot. So, you want to be able to show a difference between your regular, collected, and extended trot. If you are going too slow or fast to begin with, then it will be difficult to go slower, or faster (I say 'slower' or faster' but, really it is the collection or extension that should be demonstrated, but for ease of discussion, we'll say slow/fast ;-)

Also, funny that you have a red saddle pad, I mentioned that because I had a red saddle pad at my very first show! I had no idea what the norms were, so if people were staring, I thought it was because of my beautiful horse ;-) It was the last show of the season, so the classes were small. I think there were 4 in each class, and I placed 4 out of 4. I was a little frustrated, because I didn't know why I didn't place better, but, it challenged me to find out, and therefore learn more, and become a better rider. I found a good instructor, and, although I could only afford 1 lesson every month or so, I worked hard, and was 'in the ribbons' at the end of the next year 

What is funny, too, is that, a year before I started showing, all I wanted was a horse, and I didn't even dream of showing. But, one show was all it took for me to get hooked.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, showing may not happen after all. My truck got impounded today (driving on a suspended license and with suspended plates...long story...don't want to get into it), so I have a whole bunch of fees and fines I have to pay to get everything back to good. So, that's where my income tax money is going (instead of getting to play with it and use some to get a saddle and boots and such for showing). 

FML today.


----------



## MichaelaHLee (Mar 14, 2012)

I also have big calves! My calves are about 16.5"... I am a jumper rider, so I was able to find a variety through Dover or Smartpak. When you are in the market for tall boots, look at the Ariat line with zippers. They come in x-wide calf and are proportional to foot size. I am a size 8 and they zip on easily. Their entry level boots start at about $289, I think. 
And, if you are just showing for fun at the local level, I wouldn't worry about matching bridle and saddle. If you decide to continue showing, it will probably be worthwhile to slowly start accumulating the pieces you need to look and feel good in the show ring. Good luck!


----------

